# متى الرسول شخصيتة وجهادة واستشهادة



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

ساجمع هنا 
اجمل واعمق ما قيل  
عن متى الانجيلى البشير 

كشخصية جديرة بالتامل فعلا 


فتابعوا لو احببتم


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

*القديس متى الانجيلي*​عيد القديس متى في 16/11 وهو كاتب الإنجيل الأول من الأناجيل الأربعة. واسم متى في اللغة العبرانية معناه عطا الله. ولمتى اسم آخر ورد في إنجيل مرقس وإنجيل لوقا وهو لاوي. 
كان متى عشاراً أي جابياً للضرائب في مدينة كفرناحوم، حين دعاه يسوع ليكون رسوله. فقام للحال وترك وظيفته وتبع يسوع. ومن فرحه باختيار يسوع له دعا متى يسوع وزملاءه من الجباة والموظفين في مصلحة الجمارك إلى عشاء فاخر في بيته. ولزم متى يسوع منذ ذلك اليوم ورأى كل معجزاته وسمع تعاليمه. فسجلها أولاً في ذاكرته ثم في إنجيله. وبعد صعود يسوع إلى السماء بشّر متى أولاد يهود فلسطين وكتب لهم الإنجيل. ثم ذهب إلى بلاد العرب والحبشة. وقيل أيضاً إلى بلاد الفرس والعجم. وفي الصور والرسوم المسيحية القديمة كان يُرمز إلى متى بالملاك لأن إنجيله يبدأ بظهور الملاك ليوسف خطيب مريم العذراء. 
وقد كتب متى إنجيله باللغة الآرامية التي كان يتخاطب بها الناس في فلسطين في أيام المسيح وتكلم بها السيد المسيح وأمه العذراء مريم والرسل الأطهار وهي قريبة جداً من السريانية ولا تختلف عنها إلا كما تختلف اللهجة العربية السورية عن اللهجة العربية المصرية. وكتب متى هذا الإنجيل سنة 44 بعد قيامة السيد المسيح. ولكن ضاعت هذه النسخة الآرامية الأصلية وبقيت لدينا فقط ترجمتها اليونانية. 
ولما كان متى يكتب إنجيله خاصة لليهود فقد حرص على أن يبين لهم في هذا الإنجيل أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن داود الملك الذي ينتظرون قدومه كما وعدهم به الله تعالى. وأظهر متى لليهود كيف أن النبوءات التي وردت في العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح والعلامات التي أعطاها الأنبياء عن شخصية المسيح وعن مجيئه تحققت كلها في يسوع. لذلك نراه يكرّر هذه العبارة: وحدث ذلك ليتم ما أوحى إلى النبي فقال... وأظهر متى في إنجيله أن يسوع هو ابن الله الحي كما شهد له بطرس وأكّد الآب كلامه يوم التجلي على الجبل. وأورد متى كيف أن اليهود حكموا على يسوع بالموت لأنه قال أنه المسيح ابن الله ولكن يسوع لم يرجع عن كلامه. وبعد موته على الصليب انتصر على الموت بقيامته. وسيأتي في آخر العالم ليدين جميع الناس. 
موته لايعلم بالضبط كيف وأين قُتل متى الإنجيلي ولكن بعض القصص التراثية تروي بأن متى بشر وقُتل في سبيل إيمانه في إثيوبيا ، قصص أخري تحكي أنه قُتل في مدينة هيرابوليس اليونانية – تقع اليوم في تركيا – يؤيد هذه الرواية القديس إيبيفانيوس أسقف قبرص ( القرن الرابع ) الذي يعتقد بأن متى العشار قُتل في هيرابوليس أما التلميذ الذي استشهد في إثيوبيا هو متياس الذي أخذ مكان يهوذا الإسخريوطي في جماعة الإثني عشر . كان ما يُفترض بأنه جثمانه موجودا في بلدة كاباتشيو في منطقة كامبانيا الإيطالية وبعد ذلك نُقل إلى مدينة ساليرنو عاصمة كامبانيا في القرن العاشر الميلادي ، وهو محفوظ الآن في أحد السراديب الواقعة أسفل إحدى الكاتدرائيات هناك . يعتبر متى الإنجيلي قديسا بالنسبة للكنائس الكاثوليكية و الأرثوذكسية على حد سواء كما تعترف بقداسته بعض الكنائس البروتستانتية ، يعيد له الأرثوذكس سنويا في تاريخ 16 نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني بينما يعيد له الكاثوليك في تاريخ 21 سبتمبر/أيلول من كل عام 




​​​

المصدر 

http://info.1fch.com/information/edeas/mta.htm


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

*أسم متى: *

من الاسم العبري "مثتيا" الذي معناه "عطية يهوه" وهو احد الاثني عشر رسولاً وكاتب الانجيل المعروف بـ إنجيل متى و اسمه ايضاً لاوي ابن حلفى (مرقس 2: 14 و لوقا 5: 27 و 29 قارن مع متى 10: 2-42). 
*المهنة: *

مهنة متى الرسول كانت الجباية وكانت مهنة محتقرة بين اليهود. 
*التبشير و الاستشهاد: *

بشّر في بلاد فارس و أثيوبيا حيث يُعتقد أنه رُسم أسقفاً. مات شهيداً.وزعم يوسيبيوس أنه بشر اليهود. الأب مكاريوس يقول أنه بشّر في منبجالسورية ومات طاعناً في السن. ولم يذكر سفره إلى أثيوبيا. 
*عيده: *

تعيد له الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية في 16 تشرين الثاني 







المصدر 

http://ar.orthodoxwiki.org/%D9%85%D8%AA%D9%89_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B1%D8%B3%D9%88%D9%84


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

*القديس الشهيد متى الأنجيلى البشير*
نياحة الشهيد متى الأنجيلى البشير فى 
( 12 بــابة )

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد متى الإنجيلي، أحد الاثنى عشر رسولا وكان اسمه لآوى. وهو الذي كان جالسا عند مكان الجباية خارج مدينة كفر ناحوم. وقال له السيد المسيح اتبعني. فترك كل شئ وقام وتبعه. وقد صنع السيد للمسيح وليمة في بيته، جعلت الفريسيين يتذمرون عليه قائلين لتلاميذه "لماذا يأكل معلمكم مع العشارين والخطاة" . فقال لهم يسوع "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى، لم آت لأدعو أبرارا بل خطاة إلى التوبة" (لو 15 27 - 32).

وقد كرز في أرض فلسطين وفى صور وصيدا. ثم ذهب إلي الحبشة ودخل بلاد الكهنة وردهم إلى معرفة الله . ـ فقد جاء في أول تاريخ القديس تكلا هيمانوت الحبشي أن أحد كهنة الإسرائيليين ويدعى صادوق قد أرسل ولده ويدعى "إبن الحكيم" يتسلط علي بلاد التجريا وأصحبه بأخيه عزاريا الكاهن ، وأخذ عزاريا معه ما يلزم لتأدية الشعائر اليهودية في ذلك المكان . وتزوج عزريا بداقنادس إبنة أحد عظماء عاصمة التجريا ورزق منها ولدا أسماه صادوقا ، وولد صادوق لاوي ، وصار هؤلاء الكهنة يعلمون أهل الحبشة ما جاء بالتوراة ، وكانوا يجتمعون في ديوان الملك كعادة الكهنة في القبة . لذلك أطلق علي إسم المدينة "مدينة الكهنة" ، ومع توالي السنين تحول أهل تلك المدينة إلي الوثنية ، حتى ذهب إليها القديس متى الرسول وهداهم إلي الإيمان المسيحي ـ . وذلك أنه أراد دخول المدينة التقى به شاب وقال له: إنك لا تستطيع الدخول إلا إذا حلقت رأسك ولحيتك وأمسكت بيدك سعفه. ففعل كما أخبره الشاب. وفيما هو يفكر في هذا ظهر له الرب يسوع في شكل ذلك الشاب الذي قابله سابقا وبعد أن عزاه وقواه غاب عنه. فأدرك أن ذلك الشاب كان هو رب المجد نفسه. ثم دخل المدينة كأحد كهنتها ومضى إلى هيكل أبللون فوجد رئيس الكهنة، فخاطبه عن آلهته التي كانوا يعبدونها وأخذ يوضح له كيف أنها لا تسمع ولا تعي ، وأن الإله الحقيقي القوي إنما هو الذي خلق السماء والأرض. وقد أجرى الله على يديه آية وذلك بأن هبطت عليهم مائدة من السماء، وأشرق حولهم نور عظيم. فلما رأى أرميوس الكاهن هذه الأعجوبة قال له "ما هو اسم إلهك؟" فأجاب الرسول "إلهي هو السيد المسيح". فأمن أرميوس الكاهن به وتبعته جماعة كثيرة. ولما علم حاكم المدينة بذلك أمر بإحراقهم. وحدث عند ذلك أن مات ابن الوالي، فصلى متى الرسول وتضرع إلي الله أن يقيم هذا الابن فاستجاب له الرب وقام الولد من الموت. فلما رأى الوالي ذلك آمن هو وبقية أهل المدينة ، فعمدهم متى الرسول ورسم لهم أسقفا وكهنة ، وبنى لهم كنيسة.

وبعد أن كرز في بلاد أخرى عاد إلى أورشليم فاجتمع إليه جماعة من اليهود الذين بشرهم وآمنوا بكرازته واصطبغوا منه وطلبوا إليه أن يدون لهم ما بشرهم به، فكتب بداية البشارة المنسوبة إليه باللغة العبرانية إلا أنه لم يتمها، وقيل أنه كملها أثناء كرازته في الهند وكان ذلك في السنة الأولى من ملك إقلاديوس وهى السنة التاسعة للصعود.

وكان استشهاده رجما بالحجارة على يد فسطس الوالي ودفن جسده في قرطاجنة قيسارية بواسطة قوم مؤمنين، في مكان مقدس.

ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا
اميــــــ + ــــــــن​
</B></I>



المصدر 

http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14694


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

فى سنكسار الكنيسة  
*12 شهر بابه*

 

*استشهاد القديس متى الانجيلي البشير (12 بابة)*

في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد متى الإنجيلي، أحد الاثنى عشر رسولا وكان اسمه لآوى. وهو الذي كان جالسا عند مكان الجباية خارج مدينة كفر ناحوم. وقال له السيد المسيح اتبعني. فترك كل شئ وقام وتبعه. وقد صنع السيد للمسيح وليمة في بيته، جعلت الفريسيين يتذمرون عليه قائلين لتلاميذه "لماذا يأكل معلمكم مع العشارين والخطاة". فقال لهم يسوع "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى، لم آت لأدعو أبرارا بل خطاة إلى التوبة" (لو 15 27 - 32).
وقد كرز في أرض فلسطين وفى صور وصيدا. ثم ذهب إلي الحبشة ودخل بلاد الكهنة وردهم إلى معرفة الله. فقد جاء في أول تاريخ القديس تكلا هيمانوت الحبشي أن أحد كهنة الإسرائيليين ويدعى صادوق قد أرسل ولده ويدعى "إبن الحكيم" يتسلط علي بلاد التجريا وأصحبه بأخيه عزاريا الكاهن، وأخذ عزاريا معه ما يلزم لتأدية الشعائر اليهودية في ذلك المكان. وتزوج عزريا بداقنادس إبنة أحد عظماء عاصمة التجريا ورزق منها ولدا أسماه صادوقا، وولد صادوق لاوي، وصار هؤلاء الكهنة يعلمون أهل الحبشة ما جاء بالتوراة، وكانوا يجتمعون في ديوان الملك كعادة الكهنة في القبة. لذلك أطلق علي إسم المدينة "مدينة الكهنة"، ومع توالي السنين تحول أهل تلك المدينة إلي الوثنية، حتى ذهب إليها القديس متى الرسول وهداهم إلي الإيمان المسيحي . وذلك أنه أراد دخول المدينة التقى به شاب وقال له: إنك لا تستطيع الدخول إلا إذا حلقت رأسك ولحيتك وأمسكت بيدك سعفه. ففعل كما أخبره الشاب. وفيما هو يفكر في هذا ظهر له الرب يسوع في شكل ذلك الشاب الذي قابله سابقا وبعد أن عزاه وقواه غاب عنه. فأدرك أن ذلك الشاب كان هو رب المجد نفسه. ثم دخل المدينة كأحد كهنتها ومضى إلى هيكل أبللون فوجد رئيس الكهنة، فخاطبه عن آلهته التي كانوا يعبدونها وأخذ يوضح له كيف أنها لا تسمع ولا تعي، وأن الإله الحقيقي القوي إنما هو الذي خلق السماء والأرض. وقد أجرى الله على يديه آية وذلك بأن هبطت عليهم مائدة من السماء، وأشرق حولهم نور عظيم. فلما رأى أرميوس الكاهن هذه الأعجوبة قال له "ما هو اسم إلهك؟" فأجاب الرسول "إلهي هو السيد المسيح". فأمن أرميوس الكاهن به وتبعته جماعة كثيرة. ولما علم حاكم المدينة بذلك أمر بإحراقهم. وحدث عند ذلك أن مات ابن الوالي، فصلى متى الرسول وتضرع إلي الله أن يقيم هذا الابن فاستجاب له الرب وقام الولد من الموت. فلما رأى الوالي ذلك آمن هو وبقية أهل المدينة، فعمدهم متى الرسول ورسم لهم أسقفا وكهنة، وبنى لهم كنيسة.
وبعد أن كرز في بلاد أخرى عاد إلى أورشليم فاجتمع إليه جماعة من اليهود الذين بشرهم وآمنوا بكرازته واصطبغوا منه وطلبوا إليه أن يدون لهم ما بشرهم به، فكتب بداية البشارة المنسوبة إليه باللغة العبرانية إلا أنه لم يتمها، وقيل أنه كملها أثناء كرازته في الهند وكان ذلك في السنة الأولى من ملك إقلاديوس وهى السنة التاسعة للصعود.
وكان استشهاده رجما بالحجارة على يد فسطس الوالي ودفن جسده في قرطاجنة قيسارية بواسطة قوم مؤمنين، في مكان مقدس.
صلاته تكون معنا. آمين.



المصدر 

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/Synaxarium-or-Synaxarion/02-Babah/12-Babah.html


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

الى هنا اعاننا اللة 

اصلى 
ان يكون الموضوع سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يقراءة 

صلواتكم 
اختكم 

asmicheal


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2010)




----------



## حبة خردل (6 يوليو 2010)

حلووووو اووي يا سمسم

كنت محتاجة حاجة عن "متي الرسول" عشان الخدمة

وفرتي عليا كتير


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

